# Does a good tool or machine pay for itself?



## RT1000 (Jan 9, 2007)

I‘ll be honest when “Jack in TN” posted the photos of his new RT1000XL that was the prize in the raffle he won. I was green with envy, the next day when I went to the workshop and looked at my RT1000 (10yrs old). I decided I deserve a new RT1000XL just like jacks so I did
I decided to sell my 10 yr. old table on Craig’s list or kijiji. Posted an add that next morning by noon I had 4 inquiries and sold it to the first guy that came. 10 Years ago i sold these models for $299. Now I sold it for $200 so that means I got to use the table for $9.90 a year. I got thinking that table has worked 2-3 hours a day at least 300 days a year for 10 years and still in great shape, that’s not a bad price to pay. The same thing happened to my Dewalt 12” sliding miter saw I bought 8 years ago paid 578 on sale with free stand and sold it last summer for 550 with stand. 
My question is after using a good tool or machine, have you lost mush when replacing it?


----------



## LinuxRandal (Mar 11, 2011)

It really depends on the tool. While routers and saws, do get wear and tear, bits and blades take the brunt of it, and are replaceable. If you replace them before they get horrific then, the tools take less abuse. I let my b-i-l use my miter saw and stand. (both inexpensive models compared with some) My sister decided to put it out front with a sold sign on it as a draw when she had her garage sale (I am still ticked about that). Multiple people. offered within $5 of what I had in it.

Other tools, like an impact wrench for example, take more of the abuse directly. (and values either rebuilt or not rebuilt, still drop accordingly)

At least this has been my example.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

My $0.02... That depends on the person...

There are people who would feel cheated if their $0.99 screwdriver bent after 20 years... and others who would get such pleasure out of building a top-quality exotic wood butcher-block cutting board that'd they'd consider their tools "nearly amortized" from that one project. The rest of us are somewhere in the middle.

Joe, I can't speak to the re-selling price.. I'd have to sell tools to answer that!!


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I hate to sell tools as I enjoy collecting them as well as using..I have lost in my opinion on some cheap tools but they were cheap to begin with so no biggie.... I have been lately trying to do more research when buying and not trying to settle in saving a few dollars when making a purchase and now have been happier remember "Life is to short for cheap tools".... Good quality tools will hold value much more and will produce a better return if needed ....


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

Most of my tools have paid for themselves many times over. 
I have sold everything I own and started over a couple of times in my life. I'm not attached to anything, it's all replacable....

Most times when I replace a tool it's because the tool wore out or a better one was needed to make my work easier.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Are you going to be happy using a cheap tool? Can you trust a cheap tool. Will you be doing your best work with these doubts. Always buy the best you can, or be prepared to buy 2 lesser quality tools oner the period of time you would wear out the better quality one, plus all the good thoughts. My router bits are good, so are my routers. My chisles and planes work really nicely after a lot of work, but they feel nice, and work really well and I have had the Stanleys for over 40 years and they are better than when I bought them new. A joy to use, and I am happy using them.I have little repect for tradesmen that neglect there tools.
http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p244/wingate_52/Woodwork Planes/P1000670.jpg
http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p244/wingate_52/Woodwork Planes/P1000671.jpg
http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p244/wingate_52/Woodwork Planes/P1000669.jpg
http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p244/wingate_52/Woodwork Planes/P1000667.jpg


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Mike Wingate said:


> Are you going to be happy using a cheap tool? Can you trust a cheap tool. Will you be doing your best work with these doubts.


I suppose that in general I'd agree with that, however, there are always jobs which will require a specific tool once and once only, so what does one do in those circumstances? I sometimes buy a cheap tool for a one-off use. Sometimes I'll buy a cheapo to "test the technology" knowing that if it works well in practice I'd be prepared to buy a better one when the need arises.



Mike Wingate said:


> I have little repect for tradesmen that neglect there tools.


That's an easy thing to say if you are using tools a couple of times a week as a hobbyist. It's a lot more difficult to achieve in practice if you use your tools every day to earn a living, especially if like me 60% of your time is spent out on site installing joinery work. You'd probably be less than impressed by the appearance of some of my tools as they are very much less than pristine (to look at). Internally, however, I do keep on top of things as do many of my colleagues - a dead tool can't earn you any money! Typically, though, at any one time I have one or two power tools out of commission awaiting spares, repairs or just adjustments
Regards

Phil


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I am a technology teacher, based in a multi media workshop. CAD CAM , elecronics, woodwork and plastics, with some metal working machinery. 5 days a week 8.30 untill 5, working through most lunchtimes. Hobby stuff in the evenings and weekends out of my own workshop or sometimes after school for metal turning or laser cutting which I do not have at home. I have to teach the students to be responsible about tools and safety. I lead by good example. At home my shop is policed by the wife.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

I gotta stick up for Phil on this one, I too am a contractor, and my focus is getting the job done. At the end of the day the bottom line is making money. I have bills to pay and a family of 8 to feed. If I have to beat up a tool to get the job complete then sometimes I do. And I do buy quality, so yes, it hurts, but its just a tool, and thats what its there for. I make money with my tools and take as good a care of them as I can, but by no means are my tools in pristine condition. Neither are the conditions I work in, rain, snow, mud... I do what I have to do and you can see that in my truck, my clothes, my tools and my body. Everything takes a beating. Some days I feel as worn out as my tools look. I also have doubles and even triples of some tools, so if I have to sacrifice a tool, or risk it, I'll use the least one of the lot.

But to answer the question, ya, it's worth the investment to buy good tools and they do pay for themselves. The better tools take a beating in stride, the lesser ones break. I know this from experience, and at this stage of the game, even if I can't afford the better quality tool, I know I can't afford several cheap ones either. So I spend the money that I don't have. A dead tool on a job an hour, or a weak from a replacement is no place I want to get stuck.

That's my .02, or .03 cents worth.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

RT1000 said:


> My question is after using a good tool or machine, have you lost mush when replacing it?


Money wise you have answered that yourself with getting all but what you paid for it when selling the tool.

(Good Lord Willing) I will head toward the light and start buying high quality tools everytime I buy a tool that I will use fairly often. I have literally been suferring the pains of working with a cheap tool. Mainly the quality in performance is the issue. The extra steps taken to get quality results will eventually get the best of you! Dependability and reliability that give you a quality result are priceless!!! Add that to the money you get when re-selling the tool. I know what that is worth.

True with a tool that you may use for a minute once every year or two, buying a cheaper tool won't be an issue......... until it comes time to sell it.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

"Does a good tool or machine pay for itself?"

The short answer, IMHO, is, "Yes." The long answer is, "Yes, over the long haul."


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Jack Wilson said:


> I also have doubles and even triples of some tools, so if I have to sacrifice a tool, or risk it, I'll use the least one of the lot.


Jack, do you get the same ear-bashing I do from my missus over why I have duplicates? I find it's kinda difficult explaining why I have six cordless drills, two angle grinder ("you're a carpenter and joinery for goodness sakes!") and two chop saws, etc, etc...... :blink:


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

For the most part, when it comes with tools, you get what you pay for. However, for any tool to pay for itself, the buyer needs to be aware of the tool's abilities and limitations, which goes into using the right tool for the right job. For example, the first 'router' I bought (many years ago) was the craftsman rotary tool, thinking that I could use it for all kinds of tasks. Imagine the frustration when I tried to take it to the first piece of wood, and would do anything but make a clean cut! At that point, it was not paying for itself. Move ahead a few years, and I am remodeling a bathroom, where I need to accurately cut out a bunch of dry wall. Pulled out that same tool, and worked extremely well! At that point, the tool paid for itself, a few times over!


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Phil P said:


> Jack, do you get the same ear-bashing I do from my missus over why I have duplicates? I find it's kinda difficult explaining why I have six cordless drills, two angle grinder ("you're a carpenter and joinery for goodness sakes!") and two chop saws, etc, etc...... :blink:


Ask her if she has more plates than the number of people who eat at her table. Or, why she has duplicate pairs of shoes. Then, run and duck for cover.


----------



## telecarver1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Buying a quality tool pays for itself when you are relying on that tool to get the job done. I have a little different method that I use though. I use routers every day and find that it's faster and more profitable for me to change routers than bits. I buy high quality routers for the bits that I use the most and buy cheap ones for the bit profiles that I use infrequently. That way I'm never without a tool when I need one but I don't have fortune invested in routers. This works for me in a shop setting but it may be impractical for on site installations.
Hand Carved Doors Fireplace Mantels Architectural Carving Signs


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Joe's question of "does a good tool pay for itself?" has a couple of answers depending on the person who is using them. Let me expand on my thoughts using a bayonet saw as an example. A home owner/hobbyist who will only use a tool a couple times has no reason to lay out big bucks for top quality tools since they will not be used often. For these people a $17 bayonet saw from HF is a good choice, it will perform the job at a low cost. The next catagory is someone who builds several projects a year. For this type of person a better choice would be a Craftsman, DeWalt or Milwaukee Sawzall in the $70-120 range. These tools are also good choices for contractors who must own multiple copies of a tool and stand a good chance of having them destroyed or stolen on a job. They get performance without a big cash outlay. The catagory I fit into would include plumbers, pipefitter's and people who do heavy industrial maintenance or serious carpentry jobs. For us an industrial version of the Sawzall or a PC TigerSaw is the right choice. Cost on these tools would be over $150. Heavy use and little chance of theft or damage caused by others using the tool means real value for the money spent. With routers my three catagories would be level 1:Skil or B&D; Level 2: Craftsman, DeWalt and PC; level 3: Bosch 1617 or Festool. These are just examples and not intended to start arguments on quality. Some routers such as Makita, Milwaukee and Triton might be borderline between level 2 and 3 depending on the model. If you buy your tools based on your level of use you will always get your money's worth out of them. I do not know anyone who regrets getting the best quality tool they can afford provided they actually use them.


----------



## edh (May 13, 2010)

Like some have mentioned here, I have two or three of many tools. About 15yrs ago I bought a Craftsman Dovetail jig and found myself using it more and more. Because it was their budget line, setup was annoying. So when I noticed their better jig on sale I bought it and eventually decided I was using the jig enough that I should have a more professional one. I was able to sell one of the craftsman jigs because I do look after my tools. 

That seems to be the story with many of my tools.

I have found that as my ability improves, I want better tools. I also feel that better tools make me do better work.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Phil P said:


> Jack, do you get the same ear-bashing I do from my missus over why I have duplicates? I find it's kinda difficult explaining why I have six cordless drills, two angle grinder ("you're a carpenter and joinery for goodness sakes!") and two chop saws, etc, etc...... :blink:


Hey Phil, sorry for the delay, no not too often, but when I bought my 4th table saw, well... I heard about that one!  I love her, and she was right, just because it was a good deal doesn't mean I shouldv'e bought it. I just recently sold it, she was pretty pleased about that. But for the most part I make money with them so they aren't black holes, and some times I have 2 crews going and I _NEED_ doubles. 
Well, keep in touch.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

ralph barker said:


> ask her if she has more plates than the number of people who eat at her table. Or, why she has duplicate pairs of shoes. Then, run and duck for cover.


hahaha


----------



## jcr3 (Mar 12, 2011)

Ive never sold any of my tools, but I have given some of them away. I doubt if in this economy I could get 1/2 what I paid for many of them, thats why this is a good time to be looking for good quality used tools!

john


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

jcr3 said:


> Ive never sold any of my tools, but I have given some of them away. I doubt if in this economy I could get 1/2 what I paid for many of them, thats why this is a good time to be looking for good quality used tools!
> 
> john


Hey John, I am looking for a Leigh D4. Under $200, can you help me?:dance3:


----------



## RT1000 (Jan 9, 2007)

You guys have great and smart points. I agree with every thing you say. I to have too many drill but use every one! too may routers but want more! And I still have to pick up my wife’s shoes, stacking them neatly on the shoe rack. Picking up her jackets and coats. May be that is why she doesn't say NO thanks I enjoy reading your posts


----------



## dlrooky (Jun 26, 2008)

*Horrific???*



LinuxRandal said:


> It really depends on the tool. While routers and saws, do get wear and tear, bits and blades take the brunt of it, and are replaceable. If you replace them before they get horrific then, the tools take less abuse. I let my b-i-l use my miter saw and stand. (both inexpensive models compared with some) My sister decided to put it out front with a sold sign on it as a draw when she had her garage sale (I am still ticked about that). Multiple people. offered within $5 of what I had in it.
> 
> Other tools, like an impact wrench for example, take more of the abuse directly. (and values either rebuilt or not rebuilt, still drop accordingly)
> 
> At least this has been my example.


A nuclear war would be horrific. The Holocaust was horrific. Tools wear out or get damaged. There is no way a tool could be horrific. People are overusing this word way too much these days.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

As a hobbyist, I do not expect my tools - no matter what the cost - to "pay for itself" That is like asking vacation to pay for itself.......


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Ralph Barker said:


> Ask her if she has more plates than the number of people who eat at her table. Or, why she has duplicate pairs of shoes. Then, run and duck for cover.


Nice try, Ralph, but I also happen to be the cook in this house! :lol:


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Jack Wilson said:


> jcr3 said:
> 
> 
> > Ive never sold any of my tools, but I have given some of them away.
> ...


Heck, I was hoping to join the line when he gave it away :haha:


----------



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

I'd say it really depends. I have a ryobi variable speed hand drill that was low cost, and yet that thing is fantastic, has put up with a ton of (ab)use, and just keeps ticking. I picked up a ryobi hammer drill because I was so impressed with the variable speed. I also bought a bunch of hand tools from canadian tire on sale, they've been great. On the other hand, I bought some cheap tools that are pretty annoying. I think if you're smart about your tool purchase, some of the cheap ones are quite good value.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

I to have a lot of hand tools from Canadian Tire. Sockets, wrenches, drill bits, some power tools, and have never regretted buying them. I would put them on the same level as Craftsman tools, of which I also have quite a few. I have also purchased tools from Harbour Freight and Princess Auto(Canada's answer to Harbour Freight) Some have been good, some were horrible, and others were purchased with the "use once and destroy it" mentality. Most of these actually survived the job purchased for.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi:

My philosophy is a bit different than most others. I have a $100 bike with a $1 lock and I have a $1000 bike and the lock is $100. They still stole everything they could strip off of the $1000 bike. Morale of the story, if you're gonna pay big bucks house the tools in fort Knox.

If you buy the best tools you can afford, figure someone else will want them pretty bad. So, when things need to be accurate I buy the best I can afford. However, if it doesn't have to be powerful or accurate, figure I'm gonna buy pretty much the cheapest junk I can find. I'm a firm believer in garage sales and if I can't make it myself it takes a lot of soul searching to spend the bucks to buy it.


----------



## Jean-Marc (Apr 23, 2011)

I am in the timberflooring trade for the last 20 years, still using the same floor sander Frank made in Germany. For my trade; most of the tools I choosed are made in Germany. 
I never had any problem, I have a drill machine from Hilti, 15 yrs old, was repaired for 100 euros, and working fine. But for some small tools for my hobby, I am giving a try about thePowerplus xp. I bought a hand planner for 89 euros and a hand belt sander for 125 euros. It's a new brand from China, guarenteed 5 YEARS!!!, I can believe it, but I will wait and see. Check the tools by following the link below.


Varo Belgique


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Interesting range Jean-Marc. I wonder who will be doing them in other countries. Varo is obviously Belgian so they will have a different brand name elsewhere,

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Jean-Marc said:


> I am in the timberflooring trade for the last 20 years, still using the same floor sander Frank made in Germany. For my trade; most of the tools I choosed are made in Germany.
> I never had any problem, I have a drill machine from Hilti, 15 yrs old, was repaired for 100 euros, and working fine. But for some small tools for my hobby, I am giving a try about thePowerplus xp. I bought a hand planner for 89 euros and a hand belt sander for 125 euros. It's a new brand from China, guarenteed 5 YEARS!!!, I can believe it, but I will wait and see. Check the tools by following the link below.
> 
> 
> Varo Belgique


I followed the link, and their appearance makes me think Black and Decker homeowner grade, although there is a hint of Metabo in there as well.


----------



## jewelryab (May 16, 2011)

I have been lately trying to do more research when buying and not trying to settle in saving a few dollars when making a purchase and now have been happier remember "Life is to short for cheap tools".... Good quality tools will hold value much more and will produce a better return if needed ....


----------



## jcr3 (Mar 12, 2011)

To Jack and Phil,

That makes 3 of those Leigh D4's I have to find out there now!
LOL

John


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

jewelryab said:


> I have been lately trying to do more research when buying and not trying to settle in saving a few dollars when making a purchase and now have been happier remember "Life is to short for cheap tools".... Good quality tools will hold value much more and will produce a better return if needed ....


Hi Jewelryab:

If only your philosophy would work. I've put together a comparison of identical tools but with different brand names and their prices are all over the place. Information to make informed decisions is not available either from fora, such as ours, or manufacturers and certainly not brands or vendors. If you can find a method of comparing tools that means something, all of us would welcome the information.

This has been a bee in my bonnet for a long time. I tell this story frequently. I went to my local tool vendor and saw a $9.99 electric drill on a display. I asked the clerk about it and he said "you get what you pay for" at which point the department manager heard the comment and went ballistic. He took the drill off the display, took another brand (priced at $130) off the shelf and proceeded to open the cases of both. They were identical on the inside. The cheap one was a manufacturing overrun that he picked up on a "deal" and passed the price on to the consumer. 

Ever since I found out that my father's _Rolex_ watch was a _Font_ and not a _Rolex_, I've been skeptical of "quality" merchandise. It seems that "quality brands" are an acronym for "overpriced merchandise" from companies who's role in life is to buy the president a bigger yacht every year. Remember when Ford, Chrysler and GM went begging for corporate welfare bailout money, they all went in limousines.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

allthunbs said:


> .......The cheap one was a manufacturing overrun that he picked up on a "deal" and passed the price on to the consumer.


Would that they were all so! I generally buy industrial or "trade rated" tools because I just can't afford to have stuff going phut on me in the middle of a job. On the one hand I am paying, in theory at least, for service - parts backup, repair centres, parts availability for up to 7 years after manufacturing ends (an EU legal requirement) - on the other I'm definitely paying for a life of 1,000 hours plus service as opposed to the 50 to 100 hours life of a DIY tool. On the odd occasion I do pick-up cheapies which are well designed and durable, such as Maktec tools, but if you are looking for good ergonomics and genuine improvements in performance you have to bit the bullet and pay the price for a top brand industrial tool. It doesn't stop me wondering if the price tag on stuff like my Rotex is real, though

Regards

Phil


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Phil, even with great warranties and support from a company that has a reputation you sometimes lose out. Ingersol Rand (IR) makes "top quality" air tools. In 1992 I bought their "knuckle saver" reactionless air ratchet. It was a great tool and I had long service from it. It was very useful for tapping holes in steel blocks. I always clean my tools and oil air tools before each use with Marvel air tool oil. 2 years ago it broke and parts were no longer available. I got 17 years of regular use from this product so I got my moneys worth... but it is no longer produced and parts are not available. Over the last few years I was very surprised to see most machine builders now use the Central Pneumatic air tools from Harbor Freight. HF is a direct importer from China and while most of their electric tools are junk their air tools are first quality. I loaned a 3/8" air drill to a coworker and he managed to destroy it. I got 5 years of regular use out of it and it cost me $19.95; this is less than a third of the cost of many "Quality brands."


----------



## paulski (Aug 20, 2009)

*not always*



RT1000 said:


> I‘ll be honest when “Jack in TN” posted the photos of his new RT1000XL that was the prize in the raffle he won. I was green with envy, the next day when I went to the workshop and looked at my RT1000 (10yrs old). I decided I deserve a new RT1000XL just like jacks so I did
> I decided to sell my 10 yr. old table on Craig’s list or kijiji. Posted an add that next morning by noon I had 4 inquiries and sold it to the first guy that came. 10 Years ago i sold these models for $299. Now I sold it for $200 so that means I got to use the table for $9.90 a year. I got thinking that table has worked 2-3 hours a day at least 300 days a year for 10 years and still in great shape, that’s not a bad price to pay. The same thing happened to my Dewalt 12” sliding miter saw I bought 8 years ago paid 578 on sale with free stand and sold it last summer for 550 with stand.
> My question is after using a good tool or machine, have you lost mush when replacing it?



My father always said if it works well why replace it!

Paul


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Mike said:


> Phil, even with great warranties and support from a company that has a reputation you sometimes lose out.


I agree with you there, but a 1992 tool which did 20+ years? Surely that's proof of the old adage "you gets what yer pays for". My own personal expeirence with low-cost stuff is that it simply doesn't hack it when it comes down to commercial (ab)use. In the UK there would be a market for cheap 110 volt tools for use on construction sites (the only place we use 110 volts over here) but the people who import the cheapo Chinese stuff don't seem to want to touch it (despite the availability if US market models which will often run on our site supply) - possibly the potential market is too small or possibly the risk of large numbers of returns because the tools don't hold up well discourages them from coming into the market, I don't know.

Regards

Phil


----------



## Julieh (Jan 12, 2012)

We learnt the hard way. To save money on a nailer I bought cheap. We were nailing up plywood shearing on a roof. The nailer had 3 nails the day prior for testing. The next day we went to use it and the seal blew. On 1 weeks holidays, two hours from a city a rain storm hitting. By the time we replaced the product with a bostich we lost the week. Continual downpour etc. I now only buy what I believe to be a quality Namebrand tool. And they haven't let me down. That is only one example. I have more from our first year experience. You do it right the first time


----------



## espookid (Jan 2, 2012)

I believe you should get the best you can afford as long as it is Makita I have a 9.6v drill that is 28 years old and still works and it still uses one of the original batteries although I don't use it much as it is not strong enough because as they have improved we have started to ask more from tools for example drills the one above is great with short screws but my latest of 11 drills will drive 6" in as fast as you can pick them up ,plays hell with my elbow though by the way I own at least 20 Makita machines and always try to buy from them first ,I have an 8419b corded drill that is 30 years old and just had one replacement set of carbon brushes 
Lastly if you want quality it can still be cheap as I bought a drywall screwdriver 400€ retail here and I got it from Ebay delivered for under 200€


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Julieh said:


> We learnt the hard way. To save money on a nailer I bought cheap. We were nailing up plywood shearing on a roof. The nailer had 3 nails the day prior for testing. The next day we went to use it and the seal blew. On 1 weeks holidays, two hours from a city a rain storm hitting. By the time we replaced the product with a bostich we lost the week. Continual downpour etc. I now only buy what I believe to be a quality Namebrand tool. And they haven't let me down. That is only one example. I have more from our first year experience. You do it right the first time


Hi Julie:

My Father-in-law installed aluminum siding. His philosophy was "if it's a "good quality tool" it'll be stolen before morning. If it's a garbage tool, buy several since they won't last the month." 

I have the opposite experience from you. I bought a CTC "special" deep discounted Campbell Hausfeld framing nailer. Built my workshop with it. I live too far out in the boonies to worry about thieves. But, I oil up the nailer every time I use it and away it goes. I try to buy to match my requirements. If you take a look at the article on planers or bandsaws you'll find that there is one product with a thousand labels. A bandsaw for $1000 is the same as a bandsaw for $500 with no explanation as to why the difference in price.

Frustrating {

Ron


----------



## LiLRdWgn (Dec 31, 2011)

Phil P said:


> I suppose that in general I'd agree with that, however, there are always jobs which will require a specific tool once and once only, so what does one do in those circumstances? I sometimes buy a cheap tool for a one-off use. Sometimes I'll buy a cheapo to "test the technology" knowing that if it works well in practice I'd be prepared to buy a better one when the need arises.
> 
> 
> That's an easy thing to say if you are using tools a couple of times a week as a hobbyist. It's a lot more difficult to achieve in practice if you use your tools every day to earn a living, especially if like me 60% of your time is spent out on site installing joinery work. You'd probably be less than impressed by the appearance of some of my tools as they are very much less than pristine (to look at). Internally, however, I do keep on top of things as do many of my colleagues - a dead tool can't earn you any money! Typically, though, at any one time I have one or two power tools out of commission awaiting spares, repairs or just adjustments
> ...


Good Morning Phil, I have a BAD habit, if I need something, if it's just for one thing, I get it. LOL, it's hard to convince my wife, :wub: I REALLY need it. 

Off subject, but I really like your Avatar, what is it ? Wish it was mine, :cray:


----------

